

Dell releases Linux version of its XPS-13 laptop - classicsnoot
http://www.engadget.com/2015/04/14/dell-xps-13-developer-edition/?utm_source=Feed_Classic_Full&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Engadget&?ncid=rss_full

======
hoverbear
Sadly no option for a 16GB RAM version.

~~~
stuartaxelowen
It is disappointing, isn't it? This is the market for which 16 GB isn't just a
niche need anymore - and I sorely wish there were more MBP dev machine
competitors.

